# l20b head?



## stockracer (Oct 1, 2009)

Did the L20B heads come from the factory with double valve springs and a solid lift head? Most of the pictures a have "googled" looks like it did, but this is for a race car and I need to be sure.......Thanks in advance.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

yes it is.....


----------

